# Cruise Advice



## Steve A (Jun 7, 2017)

My wife and I are in our 70s. We are looking to take a cruise for the first time in over 30 years and I need some advice. We're looking at going sometime next April, May or June. We would prefer a larger ship that has lots of entertainment. We don't want something low-end but we don't want the most expensive.  We are planning to leave out of Florida and we prefer Cape Canaveral since it's within fairly easy driving distance of where we live in coastal South Carolina. However, Fort Lauderdale or Miami are possibilities. We would prefer a cruise that wasn't in port every day.

I noted that there are tons of places we can book a cruise. Which of the online agencies has the best deals?  Would a local travel agent be able to get the same deals? I have other questions but a I'll wait to see what kind of information I can get it from you all before I ask those questions. Thanks much.

Steve


----------



## presley (Jun 7, 2017)

A local travel agent can get you good deals and they can also discount your cruise if they want to. I know a number of cruises who cruise on Princess book their cruise directly with Princess and then later transfer the booking to a travel agent who will give them discounts or on board credits. 

I don't book via the discount sites. I would, though, if I already knew everything about the cruise and didn't have any questions about anything.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 7, 2017)

To screen cruises, I use www.vacationstogo.com - but they don't book online.

For online booking, I like Best Price Cruises: https://www.bestpricecruises.com
Why? A decent interface and their office is in Florida (Port St.Lucie).

From their blurb:
"In business for 21 years, Best Price Cruises is a nationally recognized discount
cruise specialist. We are one of the largest cruise only agencies in the world,
sailing over 40,000 happy customers in just the past year alone!"

.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 7, 2017)

Check out www.cruisecritic.com   Everything you want to know about cruising.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 7, 2017)

itchyfeet said:


> Check out www.cruisecritic.com   Everything you want to know about cruising.



+1; Cruise Critic is the TUG of cruising.

www.cruisecompete.com is a good site for getting competitive pricing.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2017)

Steve, 
I agree with the others: www.cruisecritic.com is the TUG for cruisers.

We screen for cruises using www.vacationstogo.com, then we either book directly with the cruise line on their toll free line, or use an agent there named Donald Parnell. He has given us exceptional service, after hours, weekends- I'm not sure he sleeps.

Like you, we like the larger ships- though not the largEST ones. We have found that the ships and service on Celebrity Cruises is about the 'right' combination of size, entertainment, food, destinations, accommodations that we like.

Even though the very best cruise information can be had on cruise critic, sometimes it can be a little intimidating negotiating another giant website. There is a LOT there. When you formulate some questions you are having trouble finding answers to, ask here, and though we're not cruise SPECIALISTS, lots of TUGgers cruise and have opinions we're happy to share.

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cruise ships leaving out of Cape Canaveral I would definitely look into Disney Cruise Line, Royal  Caribbean and Celebrity Cruise Line. In 2019 Celebrity Cruise Line will be introducing a new ship called The Edge. Please check it out on either Cruise Critics or the Celebrity Cruise Line web site.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Royal Caribbean's Oasis Class of ships might suit you.  In that class, they have the Oasis (which was the first one), the Allure, and the Harmony (which is the newest one).  The Oasis sails out of Port Canaveral.  This class is the largest cruise ship afloat.  The first time we booked this class we did it "just because:"  we cruise a lot and thought we'd try it--but we were expecting it to be too big, too crowded, etc.  We were stunned to discover that the ships are so well laid out, with so many things to do, that it seems much less crowded than the other ships (and we've been on every size they have).  We loved it!  The ship won't be in port every day, but we often don't get off the ship when it is in port; we like just hanging out on the ship, and there are still things to do (shopping and gambling will be closed until the ship leaves port, but other things, like the spa, are open.)

Since the ships are large--and this would apply to all of the larger ships, no matter what line--if you have any difficulty walking, you might want to consider booking a cabin relatively close to the elevators.  This site https://cruisedeckplans.com/DP/deckplans/index.php  has deck plans and cabin layouts for all lines.  A cabin in the center, obviously, allows you to minimize walking to the various spots.

As to pricing, there a couple of things to keep in mind:
1.   ALL resellers (100% of them) are forbidden to sell a cruise for less than the cruise line is currently selling the cruise for--otherwise, the cruise line
      will refuse to let that travel agent sell the cruises again.
      a.  However, IF the travel agent is a large one (like www.vacationstogo.com, www.crucon.com, www.onlinevacationcenter.com, and a host of others),
           they often reserve blocks of cabins (by paying the deposit in advance) when the pricing is low at the time the cruise is first announced), and if
           the travel agent "owns" the cabin because of that, they can sell the cruise for whatever price they want to.  In those circumstances, you can
           find a travel agent actually selling the cruise itself for less than the cruise line is selling it.
      b.  The rest of the time, the travel agent--big or small--must sell the cruise for what the line is selling it--BUT THE TRAVEL AGENT CAN OFFER
           "INCENTIVES" for booking with them.  Incentives are typically such things as 1)  the agent pays the gratuities  for you (typically about
           $25.00 per day per cabin), 2)  the agent gives you a free dinner in one of the speciality restaurants that you pay to go to if you don't want
           to dine in the main dining room, which is free--speciality dining is typically $60.00-$70.00 per couple  3)  the agent pays for a spa
           treatment, typically about $100.00  4)  the agent pays for wifi--quite a bit, figures escape me at the moment, 5)  the agent pays for a
           beverage package, typically expensive.

     c.   There is, in my opinion, no way to make sure you have the best deal available for a cruise; the best you can do is find a good deal that suits
           you.  When I'm shopping, I make a grid showing company, price quoted, and incentives offered.  I always shop a minimum of two agents, and
           sometimes quite a few.  If you start shopping on a hypothetical basis now, you'll soon get a feel for where the prices are in general, and then
           if you see a real bargain, you can grab it.

     d.  Cruise lines discount/change prices on a more or less continuous basis.  The cruise you booked yesterday, may cost hundreds less in two weeks.
          There is no way to predict that.  Until the date of the final payment, you can get the price changes if they are in your favor IF YOU ASK FOR 
          THEM; the cruise line will not advise you that it has happened.  That means that you should--in my opinion--continue to monitor the price on
          your cruise even after you have booked it.  Prices often drop significantly shortly after the due date for the final payment; they have cabins that
          will go empty if they don't discount the prices, so they do.  SOMETIMES you can get the line to upgrade you if there is a significant price drop
          even after final payment due date.  (Due date refers to the final date the cruise line sets--not when you made your final payment.)

     e.  Beverage packages are expensive.  Whether they are worth it to you depends on your drinking habits.  As a rough guide, figure $10.00 a drink and
          how many you would expect to drink per day.  With a drink package, the gratuity the ship adds of 15% or so is covered, but you will still need to
          tip the waiter a bit who brings you the drink.

I have travel agents I use at a number of the big on-line agencies that give excellent service:  answer questions, check with the line about special requests, call me back promptly, re-check prices for me if the line has a sale, etc.  I'm sure others do also.  Any of us could give you agent names at the various big on-line cruise agencies that would work with you.  You definitely don't have to give up good service from a travel agent if you use one of the big on-line companies.


----------



## Steve A (Jun 7, 2017)

The last, and only,  cruise ship we have been on was the SS Norway sometime in the 1980s. We booked through a local travel agent in DC because he was offering two free tickets to a Redskins game.


----------



## ssreward (Jun 7, 2017)

Steve A said:


> The last, and only,  cruise ship we have been on was the SS Norway sometime in the 1980s. We booked through a local travel agent in DC because he was offering two feee tickets to a Redskins game.


I loved that ship!! Sailed her as a kid & always wanted to go back..broke my heart when she was scrapped


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2017)

Steve A said:


> The last, and only,  cruise ship we have been on was the SS Norway sometime in the 1980s. We booked through a local travel agent in DC because he was offering two feee tickets to a Redskins game.


SS Norway was my first cruise ship. (well, other than the final troop ship crossing by USNS Buckner) The Norway was originally the SS France when launched in 1962, and was flagship of NCL when scrapped in ~1997.


----------



## ssreward (Jun 7, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> SS Norway was my first cruise ship. (well, other than the final troop ship crossing by USNS Buckner) The Norway was originally the SS France when launched in 1962, and was flagship of NCL when scrapped in ~1997.


You're a few years off - she wasn't scrapped until '05 after the boiler explosion that put her out of service in '03. I really wish they had enough appreciation for history to have repaired the damage & kept her in the fleet. She was really one of the last grand old ladies!


----------



## artringwald (Jun 7, 2017)

We've tried several different cruise lines, and the one with the best entertainment (although that wasn't too important to us) was Norwegian Cruise Lines. They also had a crêpe station (which was important to us). They had a live show every night, with some very talented performers. I'd suggest doing some research on Cruise Critic about what's important to you, and then book by phone directly with the cruise line. They can answer any remains questions, and they're often very friendly and chatty.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 7, 2017)

My late wife and I liked Royal Carribean while her sister and husband love Holland American. 

YMMV

Cheers


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think they all have their fans.  We're on Royal and Celebrity pretty much exclusively, but we like Holland, too.  We have friends that love Princess and Oceania.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> SS Norway was my first cruise ship. (well, other than the final troop ship crossing by USNS Buckner) The Norway was originally the SS France when launched in 1962, and was flagship of NCL when scrapped in ~1997.



Norway was our second cruise--not that we've done a lot of them.  But we brought along another couple and just had a hoot.  Dancing, dining, large boat, too many people IMO, but we didn't care then.  Today we might.   Sad to hear she was scrapped.  Sounds like a few of us enjoyed trips with her.


----------



## Steve A (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. The options offered on the Internet are daunting. Special thanks to PStreet for the lengthy response.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes they are daunting but.....if you go to cruisecritic and read the expert reviews of each cruise line/ship it will give you a good idea and probably solidify your thinking in one direction.  JMHO!


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 8, 2017)

Celebrity is my choice. Top scores in CDC inspection too.  If I want to splurge, Crystal...

I had booked and then cancelled Regent Seven Seas Explorer (top end line and price) when I read their less than stellar CDC inspection report.

Costco is my choice of travel agency..


----------



## Steve A (Jun 9, 2017)

Besides the overwhelming amount of information out there, the number of complaints from people who have had problems is enough to make a person rethink the whole cruising thing. Maybe we'll just keep on saving our Marriott Reward Points and AA frequent flyer miles and go back to London for 10 nights.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/royal_caribbean.htm


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 9, 2017)

Steve A said:


> Besides the overwhelming amount of information out there, the number of complaints from people who have had problems is enough to make a person rethink the whole cruising thing. Maybe we'll just keep on saving our Marriott Reward Points and AA frequent flyer miles and go back to London for 10 nights.
> 
> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/royal_caribbean.htm


This site has negative reviews on everything, timeshare, cruise, hotels...a site for complainers who often have no basis or based on bad information.

For cruises, go check out cruisecritic.com reviews in various cruise lines.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 9, 2017)

Here is how I would narrow things down if I were you.   You already have mentioned a couple of desired things:  Port Canaveral, Larger ship, April - June 2018.    Plug this into vacationstogo advanced search function.  Bang....your options are there.

RCCL:  Oasis
Disney:  Fantasy or Dream
Carnival:  Magic or Sunshine

Personally, I eliminate all Carnival.  Then I compare cost with Disney and RCCL.    Disney is about 2 1/2 times the cost of RCCL.    

Oasis would be my option.   From there just decide on the itinerary you prefer:
1.  Labadee, Haiti, -  Falmouth, Jamaica -  Cozumel, Mexico and 3 days at sea.
2.  St. Maarten - San Juan, Puerto Rico - Labadee, Haiti and 3 days at sea


----------



## Steve A (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you mdurette. Disney is not a possibility. 

Have you or any of the others done Holland American?

Cape Canaveral is not an absolute requirement. It's just more convenient.

I do appreciate your calls patience and help.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2017)

Steve A said:


> Have you or any of the others done Holland American?


We did a Holland America to Panama Canal in March. We usually cruise on Celebrity, but chose H/A because we needed an accessible cabin, and they have twice as many as the comparable Celebrity ships. We liked H/A (have done Alaska with them multiple times) just fine, but because of the above, you'll find they cater to a little older, more frail demographic. They are trying to change that on their newer vessels (Eurodam & Konigsdam) with activities like Blues Clubs instead of cooking classes.

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 9, 2017)

There are a few long time tuggers who have booked most of the TUG cruises groups that have gone out.  

I am an agent, as is Kathy Queirolo.  

you can contact me if you are interested in assistance.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 9, 2017)

We've cruised on Holland several times and like their ships and service (every stateroom has a bathtub--a real plus for me--and staterooms are, in general larger.)  We've been very pleased with the service in general, and our favorite "pay for" restaurant is Pinacle on the Holland America ships we've been on.  We have more nights on Royal than any other line (and as I said, we loved Allure, and in fact, are doing a back-to-back cruise at the end of September on her).  We have a lot of nights on Celebrity, also, and also like Celebrity.  The only cruise lines I've heard a lot of complaints about are Carnival and Norweigian, but on the other hand, I know people who love both of them.
     We have done a lot of stays in various European cities, but we still like floating around on a nice resort.  It's a different type of vacation from a trip to a city, and we've become quite enamored with cruising over the years--but we're not giving up trips to cities either.  I agree with the poster who said people complain about everything, and those who are complaining are a lot more likely to write on various sites than those who enjoyed their vacation.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 10, 2017)

We just returned from our first cruise ever.  We took HA's MS Veendam to Bermuda and back from Boston.  We enjoyed it.  It is an older ship and many recent reviews are critical for just that reason.  Those reviews were worth ignoring.  Everything worked, everything was clean, and we didn't see much to be critical about. The demographic was older, not many children, but there were some and they took advantage of Club HAL.  Many older folks seem to enjoy the floating hotel concept with good food, good service, and good companionship.  Holland America is a good choice.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 25, 2017)

I was going to say don't rule out the Disney line (Fantasy or Dream).  We cruise Disney even with no kids but I see it's not a possibility.  Good luck deciding and planning!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 25, 2017)

The Disney Cruise Line is outstanding cruising without kids. Their staterooms, shows, and their dining facilities  are some of the best in the industry. The Disney Cruise Line is rated #1 by Cruise Critics.

Please check their reviews at the Cruise Critics website. Happy cruising.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 27, 2017)

Disney is awesome, even for adults.  But it is quite a bit more expensive than most mass market cruises.  I wouldn't be too concerned about the negative reviews.  Most are from people who don't do their research ahead of time and don't get what they are expecting from a cruise.  Very similar to all the negative timeshare reviews you see on the non-timeshare sites.

Cruisecritic is a wealth of knowledge!  I love the TUG of cruises comparison.


----------



## Steve A (Jun 30, 2017)

I want to thank everyone for their help. I decided to cruise on the MSC Seaside, a new ship that will be starting Caribbean cruises in the new year. They are offering the best combination of price and on board options. They're primairily a European company and they are probably looking to attract more Americans and Canadians to their ships. I have been working with Sandy, a travel agent on Tug, (see previous page of this thread) and we booked today for next May. Looking forward to it. https://www.msccruisesusa.com/en-us/Cruise-Deals/Top-Deals/2-For-1-Cruise-Deals.aspx.

Being Marriott Platium qualifies you for lots of extras.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 23, 2017)

My hubby's uncle only cruises this line and loves it!  Happy Planning!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 24, 2017)

Steve A said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help. I decided to cruise on the MSC Seaside, a new ship that will be starting Caribbean cruises in the new year. They are offering the best combination of price and on board options. They're primairily a European company and they are probably looking to attract more Americans and Canadians to their ships. I have been working with Sandy, a travel agent on Tug, (see previous page of this thread) and we booked today for next May. Looking forward to it. https://www.msccruisesusa.com/en-us/Cruise-Deals/Top-Deals/2-For-1-Cruise-Deals.aspx.
> 
> Being Marriott Platium qualifies you for lots of extras.



Please look at MSC suites and their extra benefits & perks. Please enjoy your cruise & relax.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2017)

Steve A said:


> Have you or any of the others done Holland American?


In our mid-50s, we are 3-Star Mariner (equiv to 75 cruise days) with HAL. We've also cruised Disney (4 completed, one future cruise booked), Norwegian (~12x?), Celebrity (2x), Renaissance (no longer in business), Marine Expeditions (no longer in business), and maybe others I'm forgetting.  

FWIW, we really like HAL.  My 'first thoughts' comparing HAL to others:

The cabins are spacious (especially compared to Celebrity); We tend to book GTY and get nice upgrades given our 'repeat' status.
The staff is possibly the best we've experienced across the various lines.  I personally enjoy that staff at every level makes a point to greet you as you cross paths.  I come off a HAL cruise feeling really positive and happy as a direct consequence of the daily, cheery interaction.
I've enjoyed the faith-options offered on HAL cruises.  Each sea day offers a special gather place for various beliefs.
We enjoy the spa pass.
We enjoy the sea-day lectures.
Of the other lines we've experienced:

Celebrity excels with best food options both in the dining rooms and various kiosks, imo.  I enjoy the healthy food items near the hydro-therapy pool. Yummy!
Celebrity offers my favorite of the hydro-therapy pools and spa-pass features.
Renaissance was, when running, my favorite of the small-ship lines.  Super elegant, great excursions, high-end hotel packages on either end of the cruise.
Disney has the best on-ship movie theatre.  
Can't offer much regarding entertainment.  We don't frequent the bars, lounges, casino and often skip the main stage productions.  I am far more likely to attend a cooking class than a comedy show.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 24, 2017)

Steve A said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help. I decided to cruise on the MSC Seaside, a new ship that will be starting Caribbean cruises in the new year. They are offering the best combination of price and on board options. They're primairily a European company and they are probably looking to attract more Americans and Canadians to their ships. I have been working with Sandy, a travel agent on Tug, (see previous page of this thread) and we booked today for next May. Looking forward to it. https://www.msccruisesusa.com/en-us/Cruise-Deals/Top-Deals/2-For-1-Cruise-Deals.aspx.


Can't wait to read your review!  I hope it is delightful in every way!


----------



## Steve A (Jul 24, 2017)

https://www.msccruisesusa.com/en-us/Discover-MSC/Cruise-Ships/MSC-Seaside.aspx


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 24, 2017)

I spent 11 of my 20 Navy years aboard ships, and have literally sailed around the world, so you'd think the last thing I'd want to do is take a cruise someplace.  But nope - it's been a bucket list thing for a long time to cruise the Inside Passage to Alaska, seeing the smaller towns, experiencing the Gold Rush area, and spend time hanging around Glacier Bay. Next month I'm finally getting my wish:  We've been booked on Holland America's Nieuw Amsterdam for well over a year, and the sailing date is finally just on the horizon.  I can't wait!

Added bonus:  My best friend from High School, (who is also a retired Navy Vet), and his lovely wife are joining us.  We've stayed the best of friends all these years (HS graduation was more than 45 years ago) and I can't imagine spending a week aboard ship with anyone else. Brian is like a brother to me. They booked a stateroom right across the passageway from us, so no matter which side of the ship is facing the glaciers, we can get a great view. I'm really looking forward to this one. 

Dave

(P.S.  Sandy, how did I not know you were an agent?  We should talk...)


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 24, 2017)

Steve A said:


> https://www.msccruisesusa.com/en-us/Discover-MSC/Cruise-Ships/MSC-Seaside.aspx


Looking forward to your review. I've seen MSCs ads and of course they have been in the ocean freight business forever. It's a German line out of (iirc) Hamburg. We took one European cruise line, Costa on an Adriatic cruise. They seated the English speakers, there were maybe 50 of us, together at meals. No chance for open dining. My most enduring memory of that cruise was that the announcements were done in about 7 languages. So the lifeboat drill and daily position reports took about a half hour.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 24, 2017)

I did note a couple of items from the above website, and would like to know more. One, is wi-fi truly free on MSC, and I saw an optional 'meal time' drink package. This would interest cruisers who might enjoy a beer or glass of wine at lunch or dinner, but feel that $40-$50+pp per day simply encourages more consumption than many want. How much is this on MSC? I'd suggest it to other lines.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2017)

I have read many reviews that people either love or dislike MSCs.  Cruisecritic ratings are not high for MSCs but what do I know, I have not been on one. I am also interested in your experience with MSC.  Our last 2 cruises were with Celebrity and we have 3 more coming up with Celebrity.  Back to back next year in Europe and one in 2019 in Asia.  Cruising can be expensive especially if you are picky about the type of cabin/dining/lounges.  We still enjoy timesharing but we are mixing cruising into our vacation experience, especially to international locations.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 24, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I spent 11 of my 20 Navy years aboard ships, and have literally sailed around the world, so you'd think the last thing I'd want to do is take a cruise someplace.  But nope - it's been a bucket list thing for a long time to cruise the Inside Passage to Alaska, seeing the smaller towns, experiencing the Gold Rush area, and spend time hanging around Glacier Bay. Next month I'm finally getting my wish:  We've been booked on Holland America's Nieuw Amsterdam for well over a year, and the sailing date is finally just on the horizon.  I can't wait!
> 
> Added bonus:  My best friend from High School, (who is also a retired Navy Vet), and his lovely wife are joining us.  We've stayed the best of friends all these years (HS graduation was more than 45 years ago) and I can't imagine spending a week aboard ship with anyone else. Brian is like a brother to me. They booked a stateroom right across the passageway from us, so no matter which side of the ship is facing the glaciers, we can get a great view. I'm really looking forward to this one.
> 
> ...


This sounds wonderful, Dave.  There are so many nice shore trips to choose from too but you need clear weather.  It wasn't that great when we were there and we missed some of the majestic beauty of the scenery in the background and a few trips were even canceled to our chagrin.  That was a helicopter ride and we would have stopped on top of a glacier.  Another excursion was canceled too but we had a choice to do a substitute which was a public ferry instead and it ended up to be a real nice trip.

It was partially sunny when we did the "Misty Fjords" seaplane ride and we landed on the water in this picture but the most fun trip for me was with a smaller boat and seeing the killer whales feed in a circle so close up.  I was looking for these pictures but may not have taken any because it was raining on and off.






This was with a TUG cruise in July 2006 from Seattle.  I enjoyed the trip but not my other half.  He doesn't care for cruising so that took care of that.

I am counting on you to spoil us with pictures and I hope that your weather will be sunny and clear!


----------



## silentg (Jul 24, 2017)

Royal Caribbean also has cruise from Baltimore, Bermuda and Charleston. We may look into that one in 2019.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 24, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> This sounds wonderful, Dave.  There are so many nice shore trips to choose from too but you need clear weather.  It wasn't that great when we were there and we missed some of the majestic beauty of the scenery in the background and a few trips were even canceled to our chagrin.  That was a helicopter ride and we would have stopped on top of a glacier.  Another excursion was canceled too but we had a choice to do a substitute which was a public ferry instead and it ended up to be a real nice trip.
> 
> It was partially sunny when we did the "Misty Fjords" seaplane ride and we landed on the water in this picture but the most fun trip for me was with a smaller boat and seeing the killer whales feed in a circle so close up.  I was looking for these pictures but may not have taken any because it was raining on and off.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Emmy.  I'm really excited to see what the trip brings!  I lived in Ketchikan for two years as a child.  I'm looking forward to visiting my old neighborhood to see if I can recognize anything. 

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Jul 25, 2017)

Just got back a week ago from a two week Scandinavia and Russia cruise aboard Celebrity Eclipse out of Southampton, England.  It was our first Celebrity cruise but our 7th cruise.  The food aboard Celebrity Eclipse was the best of any cruise ship we've been on with the exception of their specialty restaurant, Tuscan Grille.  We were in Concierge Class and felt we had a bigger cabin and lots more storage than our past cruises.  The boarding and disembarkation process in Southampton were super fast and organized.  The entertainment was top notch!  We booked again while on board!


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 25, 2017)

We were very happy in dealing with Vacations To Go and Celebrity Cruises.  We felt we received a very good price,very good communications and they were very helpful.   To get you off the ship at the end in a timely manner we installed th app Mobile Passport on our phone before we left home and also put the Shipmate app on our cell phones.  We used Uber to get from the airport to dock and dock to airport and they too were great.
We cruised for 15 days on a Panama Canal cruise after not cruising for years.  Cruises are must less formal then they used to be for dining purposes.  I didn't need a tux or suit which I don't enjoy packing or wearing in my later years.  We too hadn't cruised in years after having been on about 15 in past years.  
Bart


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 7, 2017)

Steve A said:


> I want to thank everyone for their help. I decided to cruise on the MSC Seaside, a new ship that will be starting Caribbean cruises in the new year. They are offering the best combination of price and on board options. They're primairily a European company and they are probably looking to attract more Americans and Canadians to their ships. I have been working with Sandy, a travel agent on Tug, (see previous page of this thread) and we booked today for next May. Looking forward to it. https://www.msccruisesusa.com/en-us/Cruise-Deals/Top-Deals/2-For-1-Cruise-Deals.aspx.
> 
> Being Marriott Platium qualifies you for lots of extras.



So being Marriott got you those deals?  They are terrific!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 7, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> I spent 11 of my 20 Navy years aboard ships, and have literally sailed around the world, so you'd think the last thing I'd want to do is take a cruise someplace.  But nope - it's been a bucket list thing for a long time to cruise the Inside Passage to Alaska, seeing the smaller towns, experiencing the Gold Rush area, and spend time hanging around Glacier Bay. Next month I'm finally getting my wish:  We've been booked on Holland America's Nieuw Amsterdam for well over a year, and the sailing date is finally just on the horizon.  I can't wait!
> 
> Added bonus:  My best friend from High School, (who is also a retired Navy Vet), and his lovely wife are joining us.  We've stayed the best of friends all these years (HS graduation was more than 45 years ago) and I can't imagine spending a week aboard ship with anyone else. Brian is like a brother to me. They booked a stateroom right across the passageway from us, so no matter which side of the ship is facing the glaciers, we can get a great view. I'm really looking forward to this one.
> 
> ...


We ll be anxious for your review!  That's what we want to do in 2019.
Joan 
From Renton, WA


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Steve A said:


> Being Marriott Platium qualifies you for lots of extras.



What does Marriott Platinum qualify for?  How does it work?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2017)

Steve A, please look at Azamara cruise line they are a small cruise line with impeccable  service and food. They only have two (2) cruise ships.

The month of April is spring break time so please choice a cruise with more than seven (7) days to avoid the  crowds.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2017)

ronandjoan said:


> We ll be anxious for your review!  That's what we want to do in 2019.
> Joan
> From Renton, WA



Hi Joan. I hadn't considered anyone here would be interested in my review, so I didn't post much on Tug about it.  But if you want to read the review on the CruiseCritic website, this is the link: https://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/memberreview.cfm?EntryID=591974  (I hope that link works. If it doesn't, search there for my screen name.  I'm DaveNW there, too.)

It was a great cruise, and I would happily do it again.  One caveat: Check the itineraries for ships leaving Seattle vs. ships leaving from Vancouver, BC.  We found the in-port schedule was MUCH better on the ships leaving from Vancouver.  Added bonus:  The passengers on our cruise were many people from Australia and Europe, so the conversations were very enjoyable!  There is so much more to see in Alaska, I think next time I'd like to fly to Anchorage to explore that area, then head up to the Interior.  I'd love to see Denali!  (Luckily, I have relatives who live in Anchorage, so this may actually happen.)

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 7, 2017)

We have some acquaintances that did a group Inland Waterway Alaska Cruise on a converted Ocean Tug this past summer. They had a wonderful time.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Hi Joan. I hadn't considered anyone here would be interested in my review, so I didn't post much on Tug about it.  But if you want to read the review on the CruiseCritic website, this is the link: https://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/memberreview.cfm?EntryID=591974  (I hope that link works. If it doesn't, search there for my screen name.  I'm DaveNW there, too.)
> 
> It was a great cruise, and I would happily do it again.  One caveat: Check the itineraries for ships leaving Seattle vs. ships leaving from Vancouver, BC.  We found the in-port schedule was MUCH better on the ships leaving from Vancouver.  Added bonus:  The passengers on our cruise were many people from Australia and Europe, so the conversations were very enjoyable!  There is so much more to see in Alaska, I think next time I'd like to fly to Anchorage to explore that area, then head up to the Interior.  I'd love to see Denali!  (Luckily, I have relatives who live in Anchorage, so this may actually happen.)
> 
> Dave


We did one with Celebrity last year and I did not do enough research and missed the part that none of the Celebrity Cruises to Alaska cover Glacier Bay.  I had spent 2 weeks in Glacier Bay on a private yacht before and really enjoyed it.  My husband had not been on a cruise or Glacier Bay prior to the trip so he did not know what he missed.  We enjoyed Celebrity Solstice very much but not going into Glacier Bay was a lowlight.  If we were to go back to Alaska, it will be on a liner that goes into Glacier Bay.  I know some of the Princess and Holland America ships include Glacier Bay.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> If we were to go back to Alaska, it will be on a liner that goes into Glacier Bay.  I know some of the Princess and Holland America ships include Glacier Bay.


Princess and H/A are the only lines that go into Glacier Bay as far as I know.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Princess and H/A are the only lines that go into Glacier Bay as far as I know.


I remember reading that there was one more, a higher end cruise liner, is also allowed to cruise into Glacier Bay.  I also read about a process where cruise liners bid for permits to go into Glacier Bay and only 3(?) highest bids are given the permit, and the permit is for 10(?) years.  After the 10(?) years, 3 get awarded again based on the 3 highest bids.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 7, 2017)

Found the article regarding 10-year permits to cruise into Glacier Bay
http://www.travelweekly.com/Cruise-Travel/Alaska-s-Glacier-Bay-awards-10-year-deals-to-cruise-lines


----------

